# Cold Sores / Fever Blisters



## Amethyst (Jun 2, 2005)

I usually only get these if I am sick or if I go out in the sun and don't use a high SPF on my lips. Well this weekend, I came down with two doozies on my lips and they burn, sting and are swollen. I look like I was in a boxing match and I look like I overdosed on lip plump injections.






Now, this may sound far fetched but I was wondering - - I ate buffalo wings a few days ago that were _*way too spicy*_ and my lips were burning afterwards. I know because I had indigestion afterwards. Do you think that could have caused this breakout also? Meanwhile, does anyone have any remedies for this? I am using acyclovir topical cream but it doesn't really work as well as it used to.


----------



## destiny (Jun 2, 2005)

Zovirax! In USA only available by prescription though.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 2, 2005)

That's what I'm using - thanks (acyclovir/zovirax)

I just bought some CamphoPhenique that seems to be taking away the sting. I look like Yoda today!


----------



## Andi (Jun 2, 2005)

when my brother was in the hospital for a while and constantly got fever blisters b/c of his weak immune system the doctors told him to use an eye gel (Oleovit, but basically any gel with cortisone in it will do it I think) temporarily to reduce itching and burning. I do that too sometimes-it doesnÂ´t make the blister go away but it takes the discomfort away.I myself have suffered from fever blisters for years and nothing helped-I tried almost all the products on the market. and I donÂ´t think it was the spicy burrito that caused the blister. you only get them when your immune system is weak (b/c of stress,sun,illness etc). cause thatÂ´s when the virus is able to emerge and attack.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jun 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the cold sores. It would be interesting if they were caused by the spicy buffalo wings. It makes sense in my head that the sores could be caused by the irritation. Normally cold sores are caused by a virus, but if you also get cold sores from too much sun I think it would be possible that you could get them from spicy foods.

I treat my cold sores with herbal remedies. I don't know if you're interested. If you're taking a prescription then you're probably taken care of and just have to wait it out.

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* I usually only get these if I am sick or if I go out in the sun and don't use a high SPF on my lips. Well this weekend, I came down with two doozies on my lips and they burn, sting and are swollen. I look like I was in a boxing match and I look like I overdosed on lip plump injections.




Now, this may sound far fetched but I was wondering - - I ate buffalo wings a few days ago that were _*way too spicy*_ and my lips were burning afterwards. I know because I had indigestion afterwards. Do you think that could have caused this breakout also? Meanwhile, does anyone have any remedies for this? I am using acyclovir topical cream but it doesn't really work as well as it used to.


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 2, 2005)

Awww-- those suckers really hurt too. My best advice for you is.. get yourself some Abreva. that stuff is a gift from the gods.. I get those nasties at least 3 times a year, and if i dont remember to wear sunblock i get them more. yes, acidic foods (oj, etc) and stress will awaken the virus. If you CANNOT get abreva, get tea tree oil. that will help. NeoSporin makes a nice lipbalm just for cold sores. Believe me, i am right there with ya, those really are painful and will scar if you pick them.. be careful!

HTH...


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 2, 2005)

whoops, hit send before i was done. In case you are interested, the cold sore is caused by a herpes virus. NOOO! NOT THAT KIND! There are 2 kinds in the world. the one no one talks about which is Herpes Simplex 2, the one you and i have is Simplex 1.(HSV 1). After the initial outbreak, the virus usually lies dormant in the skin or in nerve tissue until something triggers another eruption. Often the trigger is unknown, but in some people overexposure to sunlight, fever, physical or emotional stress, hormonal changes such as pregnancy or menstruation, or certain foods and drugs seem to reactivate the virus.


----------



## Andi (Jun 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MacForMe* whoops, hit send before i was done. In case you are interested, the cold sore is caused by a herpes virus. NOOO! NOT THAT KIND! There are 2 kinds in the world. the one no one talks about which is Herpes Simplex 2, the one you and i have is Simplex 1.(HSV 1). After the initial outbreak, the virus usually lies dormant in the skin or in nerve tissue until something triggers another eruption. Often the trigger is unknown, but in some people overexposure to sunlight, fever, physical or emotional stress, hormonal changes such as pregnancy or menstruation, or certain foods and drugs seem to reactivate the virus. excellent description! never heard about food as a possible trigger for the breakout though-thatÂ´s new to me!


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks! I hate those darn things.. They are really nasty and hurt ALOT. Abreva is the best stuff ever.. whoa tho! its EXPENSIVE. Try to get it from a wholesale club if YOU CAN... Sams, Costco etc.. much cheaper..


----------



## Liz (Jun 2, 2005)

I don't remember if I've ever had a cold sore or a fever blister. alli know of to help them is Carmex.


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 2, 2005)

hate to rain on ya.. but cold sores are fever blisters. carmex is nice because it actually keeps the scab moist, gross i know but, its important for healing. When the scab dries out, it can come off, opening up the sore and making it worse. Sores are also contagious.. forgot to mention that.. ick.. i know..

(its not fair, i have an advantage, i work in a hospital)


----------



## Geek (Jun 2, 2005)

Aren't they all just the same herpes virus?





Originally Posted by *MacForMe* 

hate to rain on ya.. but cold sores are fever blisters. carmex is nice because it actually keeps the scab moist, gross i know but, its important for healing. When the scab dries out, it can come off, opening up the sore and making it worse. Sores are also contagious.. forgot to mention that.. ick.. i know..
(its not fair, i have an advantage, i work in a hospital)


----------



## Andi (Jun 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Aren't they all just the same herpes virus? Fever blisters are caused by HSV1, genital herpes is most commonly caused by HSV2. the viruses are very similar to each other in terms of configuration though.


----------



## Geek (Jun 2, 2005)

Yah that is what I was thinking. treated with the same meds and they act they act simlar





Originally Posted by *Arielle* 

Fever blisters are caused by HSV1, genital herpes is most commonly caused by HSV2. the viruses are very similar to each other in terms of configuration though.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 3, 2005)

I was surprised to get them and two of them besides. Because first off is because I'm not sick, not even a cold. Secondly, I was at a backyard BBQ over the weekend but it WAS mostly overcast. The reason I thought of the spicy wings is because I was gulping water after eating them, these suckers were way too spicy. As far as stress goes, nothing THAT stressful is going on. Maybe I'm just under the weather (???) My sister gets them too. Its weird because my brothers and my parents never got them. Only me and my sister. Weird.

I tried Abreva ($15.00) but it didn't really speed up the process for me. Heck, I've even tried Lysine vitamin capsules. When I go to the beach I COAT myself &amp; my mouth in SPF 45 to prevent burning and getting cold sores.

But I think if these pests are going to rear their ugly heads they will no matter what.





But my mouth burns like hell ! (good excuse to eat ice cream)


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 3, 2005)

You have to hit it with the Abreva AS SOON as the area is starting to feel weird. You knw this tingly, ouchy, almost itchy feeling.. Actually:

Herpes SImplex 1 only infects those body tissues that lie "above the waistline" Herpese Simplex 2 goes typically BELOW the waistline, aka genital herpes, it is NOT usually the virus that causes cold sores, even though it CAN.


----------



## envymi (Jun 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* excellent description! never heard about food as a possible trigger for the breakout though-thatÂ´s new to me! Food is definitely something to watch out for with HSV 1 or 2...spicy foods, alcohol or too much sugar can trigger sores, and so can foods containing L-Argenine. Lots of things can trigger outbreaks.
You might want to look into Oil of Oregano...if you get the oil and not the pills, you can put it directly onto your sores, but beware...it stings like hell. But It's great for your immune system as well, and it also helps with colds, flu, and various infections. It also helps with sinuses...I know when my man tried it for a while he stopped snoring. It's actually really good for a lot of things, but it's absolutely helpful with Herpes or Herpes-related symptoms.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 3, 2005)

There you go, I had eaten spicy food, was drinking mojitos



and eating a ton of junk food (my farewell to indulging before I started my diet) over the weekend. Not only that, I know I must get subconsciously nervous weeks before I'm about to board a plane.





Now today, the area around my sinuses aches.





Oil of oregano, you say? Hmmm, that I _might_ try....so *what* if I smell like a pizza? I *AM* Italian.


----------



## Andi (Jun 3, 2005)

I get fever blisters at the most random times-ut bas a child I had one or two every month or every other month. now I get one about every 2 months.

I still donÂ´t know what triggers the outbreaks for me personally. I rarely ever get sick (and when I am, there are still no blisters!), and I donÂ´t get them more often in summer (due to sun exposure). and I canÂ´t say IÂ´ve noticed I get them more often when I have lots of stress.

I guess for me it takes a minimal immune system suppression that I donÂ´t even notice and I get a fever blister. itÂ´s so weird!!!


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 4, 2005)

one of the docs where i work said that Tea Tree Oil rocks. He was right, it works reALLY well, and if you have breakouts on your face, (or anywhere else) you can use it for that too.

yay!


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 14, 2005)

covering up a cold sore

There are medications for cold sores and fever blisters.If you dont have any onhand ,take a asprin and apply it ,slightly dampened,to the sore.hold it there for at least three min.

Keep the sore and its surronding are clean and dry to help fight bacteria.

Eat a bland diet,avoiding chocolate,nut ,or gelatin based products.theses foods may irrate the sore and cause further infection.

hope this helps


----------



## gururose (Jul 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* I usually only get these if I am sick or if I go out in the sun and don't use a high SPF on my lips. Well this weekend, I came down with two doozies on my lips and they burn, sting and are swollen. I look like I was in a boxing match and I look like I overdosed on lip plump injections.




Now, this may sound far fetched but I was wondering - - I ate buffalo wings a few days ago that were _*way too spicy*_ and my lips were burning afterwards. I know because I had indigestion afterwards. Do you think that could have caused this breakout also? Meanwhile, does anyone have any remedies for this? I am using acyclovir topical cream but it doesn't really work as well as it used to.








hi. i feel 4 you. the only thing that has ever helped me was taking acylovir tablets but you need a prescription. the tabs also keep them away for quite a while.good luck


----------



## jmg (Aug 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jewels* Arbonne has a few products that a friend of mine swears by. She gets a these awful things when she just thinks about them. The products are Huerbal lip ointment which she applies immediately when she has one coming on, and the other is Lip Service, which is a pill that she takes everyday. These two products are inexpensive and they work!! She has the pills shipped to her automatically every month and then orders the ointment when needed.
Jewels

www.shiningjewels.myarbonne.com

[email protected]

I too use Arbonne's Lip Service and ointment. I'm just getting rid of a nasty cold sore. I think it was because of stress. I was out of my Arbonne ointment so I used Abreva, and it worked good. I stopped taking my Lip service (I was out) vitamins and of course got a cold sore. I always start taking lysine vitamins in summer because thats when I get cold sores the most. Doctors can prescribe ointments that work great.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 14, 2005)

Since i've started using Herb-P Cold Sore Therapy lip balm from Plantlife, i've stopped having cold sores period. I used to get them alot but this stuff is amazing. I put it on every night before I go to bed and wear it under my lipstick during the day. It's very moisterizing and keeps my lips looking very healthy. You can buy it for around 3 bucks at a local health food store or online.


----------



## luckystar131 (Sep 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* I still donÂ´t know what triggers the outbreaks for me personally. I rarely ever get sick (and when I am, there are still no blisters!), and I donÂ´t get them more often in summer (due to sun exposure). and I canÂ´t say IÂ´ve noticed I get them more often when I have lots of stress. I used to get them a lot as a child but now that I'm older I only usually get them a couple times a year. Mostly now in the spring...allergy season and finals at school. Then maybe in the winter when my immune system is weak from a cold.


----------



## pinkie55 (Sep 16, 2005)

hm, this is interesting to me. Over this past summer, I had a strange bump on my upper lip for about a month and a half. I dont know what the hell it was and sometimes it hurt and sometimes it didnt. I used some kind of cold sore creme on it but it didnt do much, and also, it didnt scab like most cold sores/fever blisters etc. It went away eventually, but i still dont know what it was, and im hoping it never returns. It def wasnt a pimple or something like that though. do any of you have any ideas?


----------



## Pauline (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Amethyst, you can now buy little pen like laser's to treat cold sores etc. It uses low level laser therapy (light) to help them heal. You can buy them on ebay but they are quite pricey.If its something that recurs then the laser would be an investment and definaltey worth it.


----------



## delirium (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi

I get them too and they suck big time! Zovirax blitzes them within 24 hours if you can get it early enough, if not it speeds up healing time. other than that get as much vit c in your diet as you can as a preventative measure and use tea tree oil to stop a secondary infection occurring.

HTH


----------



## Shoppingchick (Jan 12, 2007)

I get them too. I find that I get them when I am dehydrated and stumble across another trigger like the ones mentioned, especially salty or spicy food. I have tried lots of things, Abreeva worked really well but it is starting to poop out on me. I found this stuff called Releev at the drugstore. It's been working well too. The key is to catch them early. After you have had a few you know what that "bump" means. If I even think I might be getting one I RUN to my releev or abreeva. Catching them before they erupt has been the key.


----------



## _withoutYou (Jan 12, 2007)

I think the spicy wings did cause you to have a coldsore. I've had similar things happen with spicy food, then lips burning afterwards, also when I stayed out the whole night dancing, I kept licking my lips the whole night because they were dry and I wore no chopstick or anything, my lips became all red, then the next day BOOM, coldsore.

Originally Posted by *pinkie55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hm, this is interesting to me. Over this past summer, I had a strange bump on my upper lip for about a month and a half. I dont know what the hell it was and sometimes it hurt and sometimes it didnt. I used some kind of cold sore creme on it but it didnt do much, and also, it didnt scab like most cold sores/fever blisters etc. It went away eventually, but i still dont know what it was, and im hoping it never returns. It def wasnt a pimple or something like that though. do any of you have any ideas? I HIGHTLY doubt that's a coldsore, coldsores don't last that long.


----------



## singinmom (Feb 23, 2007)

Abreva helps me. Some sunscreens trigger mine. Other triggers are some spicy foods, stress, acne meds. I had a round of tricyclovir that kept them away for quite sometime. (Too bad it wasn't a complete cure.)


----------



## wendy29 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hmm.. that's weird.. I eat extremely spicy food everyday(i am soo korean) but my cold sore doesnt break out..

but when i am really really tired like flying 24 hours, it comes out..

the bad news is once you have the viruse, you will have it until you die!!

the viruse lives in your immun system forever. THere is no cure for cold sore!!

I use over the counter med. but when i have the nasty cold sore, my lips get really dry, so i use Aquaphor from Eucerin. this product is best for cracked lips!!

Oh and the best think to prevent the nasty cold sore, when you have the tingling sensasion on your lips, put ice on it... it will stop the cold sore getting bigger, and it wont last long..


----------



## lynden03 (Mar 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Liz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't remember if I've ever had a cold sore or a fever blister. alli know of to help them is Carmex. carmex is great!


----------



## bhutangirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope you are better by now but for future references. I suffer with this stupid cold sore once in a while too.. and it sucks. Anyhow, I went to the doctor last year and they gave me "valtrex" and that one helps like a miracle. Just take one when you feel like its coming out (supposed to take it for three days). it will usually dry out super quick. Even if it is already out, it will dry out within couple of days.. !!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and there are few other counter ointments to apply if it is not so big. hope it helps.


----------

